# savory tuile batter?????



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

I often use sweet tuile batter for garnishes for my desserts but is there such thing as a savory tuile batter?

I sometimes use parm for garnishes but I would like to try a savory tuile batter.

Thanks


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How about flavoring it with cumin, curry, caraway or mixes like garam masala? Do you have a basic batter to work from? I would guess a basic egg/melted butter/milk or cream/flour mix would work. But I'm not experienced in this type of item.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

one would think that it would be as easy as adding savory flavors to it but the problem is that tuile recipes ask for granulated sugar or powdered sugar. 

I just do not know how to turn it into a savory recipe.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

There's a recipe in one of Jean George Vongerichten (sp?) books for a cumin crisp that is real easy to make, but very fragile. You also need silpats. I don't have any of his books, but may have it somewhere as I used it a lot.


----------



## rbm90 (Nov 8, 2003)

Check out The French Laundry Cookbook. On page 56 Keller has a recipe for Garlic Tuiles. You could use that as a starting point and play with it from there.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I accidently made savory tuiles once by baking off some leftover cheese filling from a stuffed mushroom recipe to which I added a little flour. I might have mentioned them on a prior post. They turned out good. I'll try to remember the recipe.


----------



## waltersg69 (Dec 4, 2003)

Thomas Keller also uses a tuile sprinkled with toasted black sesamee seeds shaped like a cone to serve his tuna tar tar. It might be sweet, but to me it could go very well with the tuna


----------

